# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Foleja! Urime e me fat ditëlindja!

## Çaushi

*Shumë e nderuara, Foleja!

GËZUAR DITËLINDJEN!
QOFSH PËRHER KRENARE ASHTU SIQ EDHE JE, ME ATA/O QË TY... TË JAPIN DRITË, SHËNDET E LUMTURI! UROJ TË KALOSH NJË JETË TË MREKULLUESHME DHE ME PLOT SUKSESE.... QOFSH GJITHMONË NË GJËNDJE TI REALIZOSH ËNDRRAT TUJA....GJATË GJITHË JETËS QË KE PËRPARA....GËZUAR PËR SHUMË...E SHUMË MOTE...DITËLINDJA MIKE!*

*
Çaushi!
Drenicë, 23 tetor 2012*

----------


## Enkeleu

Foleja_ , urime ditëlindja. Edhe 100 të lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

.....Foleja allahile qkemi,  :ngerdheshje:  Urime Urime edhe shume e shum te tjera secila me e lumtur se tjetra, kalo bukur e nderuar, edhe mos gabo e me ju dorezu pleqeris asnjehere, :perqeshje: 


http://www.blumenversand-online.info...ag-fleurop.jpg

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

edhe 100 te tjera Foleja!!!!

----------


## no name

Urime ditelindjen Foleja. Uroj te kesh shendet, fat, lumturi dhe cdo te mire ne jete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

Gezuar ditelindjen e nderuara Foleja!

Te uroj dhe 100 pranvera te mbushura me fat dhe lumturi!

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jete te lumtur!

----------


## e panjohura

U Shtrufulloge e paske ditelindjen...Hajde i gezofsh edhe goxha do,me shendet harmoni edhe Euro besa... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Zgjohu gjumashe  :perqeshje:  , se po ta festojme ditlindjen  :buzeqeshje: 

Das kleine ...zig ist ein Fanal!
Mit zwanzig kommt's zum erstenmal
Du findest das kleine ...zig recht fein
und möchtest gar nicht älter sein.

Mit dreißig macht's Dir nichts mehr aus
Du kennst Dich damit ja schon aus
und kämpfst erbittert und geschickt
bis es zum nächsten Male ...zigt!

Mit vierzig kommst Du zur Besinnung
gehörst schon fast zu Deiner Innung
und wagst vielleicht in Deinem Glück
auch schon mal einen Blick zurück.


Was schließlich keine Rolle spielt
man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück
und noch recht viele Jahre "...ZIG"

Und werden's hundert Jahr - famos
dann bist das "...ZIG" Du wieder los!


Gezuar zemer..........pritsh e festofsh edhe aq sa ti do dhe si ti do, bashke me te dashurit e tu  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Gezuar ditelindjen moj vajze.

----------


## hot_prinz

Urime ditelindja Fole  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :kryqezohen: 
te deshiroj shendet, fat dhe lumturi.
PS: allahile ckemi.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## illyrian rex

Urime e nderuara Foleja  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju deshiroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur!

----------


## Etna Etna

Mjalti i forumit paska ditelindjen?  :buzeqeshje:  
Te uroj te behesh edhe 100 ,nje jete te mbushur plot dashuri dhe miresi.
Aq e embel sa je vete,aq tu befte edhe jeta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar dhe e respektuar Foleja, pranoni urimet më të sinqerta për ditëlindje - Ju shëndet, punë, fitime, jetë të denjë bashkë me familjen, gëzime në vazhdimsi e harmoni të përjetshme...
Jetëgjatësi e nderuar!*

----------


## Shkenca

Urime Foleja!
Shendet, lumturi dhe cdo te mire ne jete....

----------


## Shtegtarja

Urime Foleja!

----------


## Tipiku

Edhe 100 foleja urome te ngrohta degjofsh sot.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Mjalti


 :Gjumash:

----------


## Nete

Foleja urime edhe 100 tjera zemrushe,lumturi te paskajshme prane me te dashurve tu :me kurore:

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime Ditëlindja e Nderuara--- Foleja----i gëzofshë edhe shuuummmë vite tjera më shendet e lumturi ,harmoni ne Familje ,do të dukej shumë sikur ta bëje nje Torte për të gjithë Miqtë dhe Mikeshat   e    F/SH-- mirëpo edhe dhuratat do të ishin të shumta .

    GËZUAR GËZUAR  GËZUAR

----------

